# I felt babies kick yesturday!



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a 4f nigerian and a Ff nigerian due april 12 and 16th. I felt babies kick in both of them yesturday. Is it normal to feel babies this early? They still have about 2 months to go. They also have a tiny handful of udder developing.

Just wanting to know this is normal so im not worried  thanks!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you absolutely positive on those dates? 2 months out is kinda early, I think. But...as long as there is movement, they are ok.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure. Unless I calculated it wrong... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm just asking. LOL 2 months out seems awful early to feel movement and start an udder. 150 days from service date would be...when?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

150 days bred would be April 15 and 18. I have heard that Nigerians are 145 days normally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

145 for Nigerians.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

So due dates would be April 12 and 15th. What do you think Karen?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

It is Karen right?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Will take udder pix and see what you guys think 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I felt babies move on my nigerians 2 months out


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I really don't know if you felt kids or not. I never seem to be able to feel kids. I really can't imagine that you felt kids that early in the pregnancy. It may have been rumen movement or something.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She said, two months _left_ so they would be three months....all I felt on mine was hooves when they get real close.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I normally can just barely feel kids any sooner than 6 weeks until the due date. But I guess you can feel them with 2 months to go. What side were you feeling on?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

It was underneath in front of their udders. It sure did feel like a little hoof kicking me...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a ff who the earliest could have been bred in dec (she was with my buck end of November till a couple weeks ago) I swear I felt babies move the last 2 days! I am making sure I feel on the right side as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I just posted pics of the girls' udders. The black and white has maybe a tennis ball sized bag. The brown doe is same or maybe less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a Nigerian dwarf who still has a few weeks to go, and I've been feeling kid(s) movement for probably about 6 weeks now. I could feel about two months before with her last kid too. There's no mistaking what it is - sometimes we can even see her belly moving, and it's very easy to make out hooves and knees. She's VERY social and pretty much my lap goat, and she'll stand and let me feel for as long as I want to, provided I give her a good scratching when I'm done. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I seem to remember feeling moving babies in my Pygmy pretty early too. I just wanted to know if this was normal or not...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I can't feel my girls but boy is she cranky ... She was a bottle baby and always soooo sweet and wanting attention ... Now of I try to even touch her she gets all huffy and gives me that warning head down stance... Brat ! I ignore it of course  she not da boss! I am


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I can't feel Bree's either, but she is a very deep bodied doe, and doesn't carry wide when pregnant, but under the ribs.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My doe due April 26 is carrying them so deep I can't feel anything.






look at how low her belly is!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine is carrying deep as well, but I can feel baby(ies).















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You'd be pretty hard pressed to feel any babies in a doe due at the end of April, I can't even feel the kids in my doe due March 31st.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I talked to my 4f old owner, she said this doe willbag up this early. So I figure its not something to totally freak out over... Tommorrow I am setting up kidding pens in my shop/barn. Getting kidding supplies ready as well...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think your due dates could be correct. I bought my doe last year in mid feb preggers, didn't have a due date, and could feel movement somewhere around March. She ended up having him Apr 19. She was starting an udder already then too, and she was a FF. 

All does are diff


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe I just don't have the "magic touch", but I can't feel babies until 15-10 days before the due date.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

With mine I feel awhile after they eat. The best place I've heard is underneath infront of the udder. That's where I feel mine


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yep, that's where I felt mine last year.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Darlaj said:


> I can't feel my girls but boy is she cranky ... She was a bottle baby and always soooo sweet and wanting attention ... Now of I try to even touch her she gets all huffy and gives me that warning head down stance... Brat ! I ignore it of course  she not da boss! I am


My girl was doing that to me today as well! Everytime I go to try to feel ligs, or babies she turns(so she is always facing me) haha!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Last year I was able to feel my doe Rosie's baby kick at three months along, so I say yes, it is possible, and there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Yea I'm not worried now. Girls are starting a bag. My grade FFs bag looks gorgeous already! Better than my papers girls. Go figure.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

